# Dark eye-rings - yes or no?



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

To conclude my little mini-study of the NTs and their dark eye-rings, a more general poll to summarize it all. Do you have dark eye-rings as an NT and if so, does this stem from a lack of sleep?


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Could just be remnants of last night's makeup that didn't come off in the shower.


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

I have dark eye rings no matter how much sleep I get. I don't wear makeup to cover it and am very pale, so that might be part of it.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

Mine's there but not that bad, I'm quite pale (but not palest. NC20, could be 15-20 in MAC), basic concealer works but I also use correctors (salmon and yellow), pretty sure they're hereditary/genetics.


----------



## Konigsberg (May 10, 2012)

I do have them, it's part hereditary-part my fucked up sleep patterns


----------



## slashandz (Aug 24, 2012)

I've had them my whole life.
I've tried different remedies, but nothing works.


----------



## 7even (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah. Sometimes I get plenty of sleep, sometimes I get none. People always think my eyes are a bit strange - too open, like I'm trying so hard to stay awake. 

But, it's just that, their conversations bore me the fuck out. I just try my best to look alert and mildly interested as a matter of politeness. 


Kidding... (Kinda :wink Or it's anxiety, or fatigue, or intoxicants or the fact I'm sometimes self-aware of my physical body, including my eyes, and try not to stare and present a 'normal' demeanor... Eye contact is just fucking complex for me, ok?!


----------



## Ironweaver (Sep 8, 2012)

I had them as long as I remember.


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

I always have them. Even if I have slept. It could be allergies or a nutritional imbalance.


----------



## xxsnowflakexx (Nov 6, 2012)

I had them since I was 7.I thought that's because those skin is thinner.


----------



## Dommm (Oct 23, 2012)

I have them, but the rings aren't as pronounced as they used to be. About a month ago I became obsessed with building muscle (well started to anyway), so these days I'm drinking plenty of water, sleeping 8hours+ a day and eating a healthy diet.


----------



## Kizuna (Jul 30, 2011)

they're ugly and there's nothing i can do about it :/ in my case, the area below the eyes is kinda sunk in, not necessarily (always) bluish... _I wish I was normal_. :mellow:


---
But thank God I have eyes and can see!


----------



## Off The Hitch (Nov 9, 2012)

Fairly sure I don't even with my erratic sleeping pattern.

I have a feeling this poll may be slightly skewed because the people answering seemingly spend a lot of their time fixated on a computer monitor reading size 12 font in dim lighting.

Or at least that's what it feels like.


----------



## ninacheburashka (Oct 30, 2012)

Had dark eye circles since I was around 5. It's genetic, I'm pale, and I get max. 5 hours sleep, so there's several reasons as to why. I suppose I will never escape them.


----------



## AllisonDori (Oct 19, 2012)

no, but i like earrings


----------

